# Think you have it bad with your ex?



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Ex-wife, Jeanette Morris, drags man behind truck | MyFOX8.com


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Ex-wife, Jeanette Morris, drags man behind truck | MyFOX8.com


Deejo - I hope you recovery is going well. Glad to see you can post after being stunned, beaten and dragged.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

"All in all," Mr. Morris said, "it was a whole lot better than the divorce proceedings"


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

only in FL.........


----------

